# Care to share your P.Terribilis setup photos?



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

I plan on gutting and rescaping my 36 x 18 x 24" Terribilis viv as I dislike the overall finish and I need inspiration.

I have searched and found Terribilis setups to be few and far between, but seem to find they are less densely planted and have more hardscaping (Julios and Housevibe7s spring to mind)....

So any Full Tank Shots you'd care to share of your Terribilis setups would be greatly appreciated!

Regards

Anthony


----------



## schg (Apr 16, 2011)

Having a hard time finding a good amount of photos as well, and I remember seeing some really nice ones when I was a member here years ago.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

post some pics and see if we can give you some direction with what you already have going


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have already ordered the materials for the rescape of my 36 x 18 x 24" Exo terra housing a 0.0.4 group of Terribilis, I will post photos as I start 

Heres one of the 10 month of Yellows in question :

DSC_0009.jpg picture by gex18 - Photobucket


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thought i'd bump this as I really need inspiration for the hardscaping. I think I will use soft xaxim (treefern) panels for the back and sides, and have a couple of philo and cissus species for planting, but I really need inspiration and ideas for the hardscaping.

Photos of your setups of even (a long shot) and habitat photos would be great!

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I recommend mworks site, scroll down. His terribllis setup is SICKENING!!

VIVARIUMS


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wallace Grover said:


> I recommend mworks site, scroll down. His terribllis setup is SICKENING!!
> 
> VIVARIUMS


I've seen them in the flesh, in fact he's the breeder of my Terribs - very impressive setups


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

I also have some terribilis by Mworks, lovely frogs. Their set up is probably about a third grown in now, here it is when first planted:










And here it is now, a few months down the line:




























Pictures are from my phone and not great, especially in terms of depth, but it seems to be coming on ok.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Here's mine a 40 breeder, nothing special but lately I have been experimenting with less variety of plants and sticking with 2 or 3 plant species as it creates a more unified and complete look. This is only a few months old so the back wall has not been overtaken yet but you get the picture.


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome tanks guys, I have a pretty nice one in the works right now that will be housing my 4 mints I'll be doing a whole build thread on it. Its my first attempt at doing a tree root type of background....


----------

